
Pasta is good for you, say scientists funded by pasta industry - bckygldstn
https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/pasta-barilla-science-funding
======
Spivak
It seems only fitting that an article about pasta is lacking meat. I actually
like the article but its essentially strings of quotes bound together by a
creamy FUD sauce.

Companies that sell carbs that feel threatened by dieting trends and internet
memes which basically say that all carbs are evil fund research on the health
effects of their products and the overall health of the people that consume
them.

The main criticism of a number of these studies is that the volume of carbs
consumed is likely not realistic and made smaller to force the results they
want. I really don't know what they expected: "people who consume more
calories are more likely to gain weight" isn't a very interesting result. The
more interesting question is given a caloric budget of X does using pasta to
fill it lead to better, worse, or indifferent results, which seems to be what
these studies tackled. Decide for yourself whether you consider the practice
shady or whether they're trying to tell people that pasta isn't a food you can
have only on your cheat day.

Honestly none of the details of the funding or the research matter, no side is
seems to be covering anything up. The blame I think actually lies with
journalists that misrepresent the results and run headlines like "Pasta
Doesn’t Make You Gain Weight" or "Eating Pasta Does Not Cause Obesity" each of
which should have lines of asterisks longer than the title itself.

------
booblik
I don’t care, I just love pasta!

